# Easy classic piano + voice piece SUGESTIONS



## goldenvoice (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello, fellow members

Im a soprano, and Im currently looking for an easy piano + voice I can use on my piano class. The teacher doesnt really know repertoire and Im quite lost too...I need something really easy - begginers level piece, any sugestion? thanks


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

goldenvoice said:


> Hello, fellow members
> 
> Im a soprano, and Im currently looking for an easy piano + voice I can use on my piano class. The teacher doesnt really know repertoire and Im quite lost too...I need something really easy - begginers level piece, any sugestion? thanks


I can't think of anything at a beginner's level, but "Bist du bei mir", once attributed to Bach but now credited to Stölzel, is probably not too difficult.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

And in honor of our resident Mozart specialist hammeredklavier I could suggest this:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

consuono said:


> And in honor of our resident Mozart specialist hammeredklavier I could suggest this:


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Elgar: Where Corals Lie.
Mrs Pat and I used to do a fair rendition. It's lovely.
Worth looking at some of Britten's folk song settings. They're often surprisingly playable. And Grieg wrote scores of scores for soprano and piano.


----------

